# Can Heat Kill Grass Seed?



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Got some seed sprouted, a lot of which died off with the 90's/high humidity. 

5% bluegrass
80% tall fescue
15% rye

This is on challenged slope to keep watered.

Was re-seeded in parts.

Seed likely torched?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> Got some seed sprouted, a lot of which died off with the 90's/high humidity.
> 
> 5% bluegrass
> 80% tall fescue
> ...


Yup, and this is a bad time to seed fescue. 

Wait until fall. Also cover it with straw, mainly to slow the drying.

There are "contractor blends" that will sprout and grow in this oppressive heat. It isn't too pretty, but it takes hold and thrives.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Yup, and this is a bad time to seed fescue.
> 
> Wait until fall. Also cover it with straw, mainly to slow the drying.
> 
> There are "contractor blends" that will sprout and grow in this oppressive heat. It isn't too pretty, but it takes hold and thrives.


 Wanted to give it an early start given the new topsoil & slope.

To prevent the cut of those deep erosion channels come spring.

_*ADDED:*_ Guess what I meant is, can it kill seed that has yet to germinate?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The seed that has not yet germinated is most likely still viable. 

Have had issues with customers in the past that expected a "new lawn" in just a couple of weeks and was more or less forced to reseed areas that had not shown good growth. 

As soon as the temps came down and the rains came in, the stuff grows so thick it chokes itself out.

Patience is needed when seeding lawn in the Summer.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It won't kill seed that hasn't germinated, but the most viable seeds have already done that. I wouldn't count on great coverage from the remainder.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It won't kill the seed exactly, but the germination rate goes down, and it also goes down with being dry. More water, cooler weather should get more to germinate.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It'll start coming up when it cools off as long as it hasn't germinated.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Asked our lawn tech (another property) and according to him, grown bluegrass starts to kill off at about 98 degrees. Said he'd have to see my situation with the seeding (not going to happen). He recommends straight tall fescue in our area which is most resistant. 

There are a number of different kinds of fescue ... engineered?

_This year, was particularly harsh. _


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I never ask this type of advice from professionals, I do what an actual expert told me to do. Drive around your neighborhood looking for a lawn you'd like to have. Ask the owner what it is and how they care for it.

Bermuda grass grows fine in full sun in Texas, but you have to water the bejeezus out of it.

Texturf 10 is a bermuda hybrid developed for Texas football fields with lower water requirements. Because it's a hybrid, it's installed as sod.

The different kinds are probably developed through selection.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as the bluegrass killing off, giving it some more thought, I'm not all that convinced. Not only is bluegrass a common seed in a mix, for many thousands of lots -- the entire lawn (at other property) would have largely burned off since it all seems to be similar, except for more weeds in the problem spot. Doesn't make sense.

What does is the ground. Seems to be mostly clay around the burn off. Probably got scraped down more before build and that was it. 

It's nice to actually have topsoil ...
...................

About the new grass seed in this post. It's getting a constant torrential downpour. 

At least the temps have dropped.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Between the high Sept. heat mixed with heavy rains, combined on the slope, I've ended up reseeding 3 times on this.

On second pass, after steel raking out some burn off, I mixed seed with topsoil to help hold in place, before ground control. But can only do that so much.

On this next, more recent pass, I simply raked it all down to loosen the top, and jabbed many a pointy hole across what is now a compacted surface. That was several days ago.. now the weatherman has since decided on extending the highs into the 80's for another week. Been doing that for two or three weeks. From what I gather, and I can only speak for myself - nature can have a cruel sense of humor when it comes to interacting with it's doings... "We're gonna give those new seedlings a new beginning, but only enough to give'em hope!"

This has been the most difficult season here to seed in the record of my memory...


----------

